# NoiSy Boy Mod



## NohCego (May 2, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Cooler Master Case Pro 5Cooler Master PSU V 1000Cooler Master Fans Red Jet Flo x 5CPU Intel i7 Core 4790KMobo Asrock Extreme 9VGA Inno3D GTX 980TIMemory Gskill 4x4GSansumg SSD 512GWater CoolerCPU Block EKWBVGA Block EKWBVGA Back Plate EKWBRadiators 360, 240 EKWBFittings EKWB and BitspowerRigid Crome Tubes BitspowerPump Alphacool D5Sleeves X-Zone


----------



## drNesh (May 4, 2016)

How can someone give 7 for this build? Excellent paint job, superb tubing, cable management is more than good. If you do not like the color its not reason to hate the build. Well done mate.


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2016)

nice build, personally i like if you avoid those letters, make it simple purple


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2016)

drNesh said:


> How can someone give 7 for this build? Excellent paint job, superb tubing, cable management is more than good. If you do not like the color its not reason to hate the build. Well done mate.


Look at the rating system, the top scores all basically mean the same thing.
Based on what is written there, I rarely give higher than a 7.


----------



## NohCego (May 6, 2016)

drNesh said:


> How can someone give 7 for this build? Excellent paint job, superb tubing, cable management is more than good. If you do not like the color its not reason to hate the build. Well done mate.





Thank you friend. Unfortunately I could not please the taste of everyone always,


----------



## NohCego (May 6, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Look at the rating system, the top scores all basically mean the same thing.
> Based on what is written there, I rarely give higher than a 7.



Thank you for your viewing and score



micropage7 said:


> nice build, personally i like if you avoid those letters, make it simple purple



Thank you Bro.


----------



## Redax (May 9, 2016)

Excellent work !! Clean build love that theme Greeting to you !!


----------



## CM Modding (Jan 5, 2017)

Love this mod. Saw it on Twitter a while back. Sent you a DM about featuring it on Cooler Master's gallery. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Tanro (May 19, 2017)

A 7 isn't a bad score... People are to used to way the reviewers rank games. 

4-5 is average. 6-7 is above average. 8-9 is excellent. 10 is one of a kind perfection. No room for improvement. 

1 is nothing. No modding effort. 2-3 is low modding effort, or bad. 

I think the key is constructive criticism. 

I give it 7 too, I would say 8 if it wasn't for the big Yellow Block Kanji. I think either loose English words, or loose the kanji. I think the english logos are better done. So If I were improving it, I'd remove the kanji. Only other improvement i think could be done is using bends in the loop instead of so many straight pieces, and angled compression fittings.


----------



## ERazer (May 19, 2017)

10 patrick star!!!


----------



## SooO (Feb 7, 2018)

great job man.


----------



## CheapMeat (Feb 19, 2018)

Personally I love the Kanji on it, makes it look much more cyberpunk.  If it was plain purpple, it would be basic on the outside (why bother) and English is rather boring too and more so gaudy.


----------

